# Following on from Clare Balding off to Channel 4 & John McCririck



## philamena (13 August 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/aug/13/john-mccririck-others-wait-channel4?CMP=twt_fd


----------



## yorks (14 August 2012)

I think it is a new company that are doing Ch 4 racing. 
Hopefully John McCririck will be gone. Clare will do a super job. She is one of the few commentators I will listen to whatever sport she is doing as she researches the subject and can back up her comments.


----------



## Puppy (14 August 2012)

Oh I do hope they get rid of him. The sight of him turns my stomach.


----------

